# 3 dead after BMW hits Studio City pizzeria, bursts into flames



## E36 Phantom (Apr 3, 2007)

What a dumbass. People need to learn to leave the car home if they're going to be drinking. 

Tragic that he had to take out two other people with him, though.  Why do these pricks always have to harm others too. :tsk:

Sent from my LG Revolution 4G using BimmerApp


----------



## MELLOWYELLOW06 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thats sad. I hear, read about, and see too many of these happening in LA along the street side cafe's.

Now having kids, I dont sit streetside anymore.

Tragic regardless.


----------



## cmac2012 (Nov 5, 2005)

The arrogance of youth. Bulletproof, I can handle anything, etc. I remember when I was 20, I used a friends ID and did a lot of tavern hopping with him - we were both good at pool and got a kick out of beating slick look older guys with their expensive cues and us with the tavern beaters. I had my first vehicle, a '59 Int. Travelall panel (?!), and I recall barely stopping in time for numerous stop lights. A miracle I made it through some of that stuff. But you'd think with the much greater degree of publicity about these things now that friends would have stopped the guy.


----------



## mawana (Nov 15, 2006)

MB330 said:


> Sad - the driver celebrate 21st Birthday in Romanoff restaurant. ANd frends see him drunk, but noone stop him.


'What would you do?' Ever watched that TV show? people do nothing until it's too late..



E36 Phantom said:


> What a dumbass. People need to learn to leave the car home if they're going to be drinking.
> 
> Tragic that he had to take out two other people with him, though.  *Why do these pricks always have to harm others too.* :tsk:
> 
> Sent from my LG Revolution 4G using BimmerApp


In this case all were pricks though! Why jump into a car driven by a young drunk punk? :dunno:


----------



## cmac2012 (Nov 5, 2005)

Maybe I'm an old pooper but I have a problem with youngsters (21 is young, oh yeah) driving overly fast cars. Putting your foot in a fast car is a major ego rush and young people often don't have the sense and maturity to deal with it, such as with the infamous case of the young woman and her daddy's hot Porsche.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

More detail from Russian web site translated with Google:


> The car, which drove Russian boy and a girl, and their American friend, at high speed crashed into a pizza and caught fire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

